# Slightly Different KeySwitch Question Regarding Expression and Volume Sliders



## PaulieDC (May 5, 2019)

I’m teaching myself to use expression when playing in brass and strings using a couple Palette Gear sliders. So how do you also manage Key Switches? Is it just a matter of practice? Get the articlulation you want then quickly land on the slider during the duration of playing that articulation, then hop back to the Keys to change, andthen back on the slider?

There’s probably some daw feature that addresses this that I simply don’t know yet. FWIW, I just switched (ha) To Cubase 10 Pro and I see Expression Maps mentioned, don’t know yet what they do (easy, it’s a noob forum, lol). I don’t even know if they come into play in my question. Has anyone done a YouTube vid on this with Cubase specifically in mind? Should I look into a foot pedal? I do like a slider, but better to change now if needed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 5, 2019)

Get a breathe controller


----------



## PaulieDC (May 5, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Get a breathe controller


Might have to!


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 5, 2019)

or foot controller.. I personally haven't spent any time yet trying to play in parts as a performance with articulation switching as I play. I need to get into that. Right now I just play in my parts, assign articulation ID's after the fact and program CC and automation curves after the fact too. But I want to develop a method for myself to play stuff in, with proper articulations happening and even some of the dynamics too...to capture more of a spontaneous performance...and much less time consuming. But there are a lot of different ways to approach that and then after I decide on an approach I will need to practice to get good at it. every sampled instrument kind of has its own ideal way of being "played" so its hard to come up with one single "method". But certainly if you have some kind of hands-free CC controller like Breath controller, or foot controller, or maybe a roli rise to give extra dimensions on the keyboard, then your hands can be more free to hit the articulation selector with left hand, play the part with right hand and use your other body parts to add dynamics as you're playing


----------

